# Carte PCMCIA pour PowerBook 190



## jbrancat (5 Mars 2011)

J'ai sauvé de la benne un PowerBook 190 et je voudrais le connecter à mon réseau local. Pour cela, je recherche une carte PCMCIA Ethernet 10/100 Base T avec les pilotes qui conviennent, neuve ou d'occasion. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée? Je cherche également un adaptateur SCSI (HDI 30) pour brancher un disque externe sur le PowerBook.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mars 2011)

Je dois avoir un adaptateur SCSI pour PowerBook.


----------



## jbrancat (9 Mars 2011)

Merci de la réponse, j'ai trouvé tout ce que je cherchais chez Casse Mac


----------



## OrdinoMac (10 Mars 2011)

N'est i pas possible de mettre ce Powerbook en wifi avec une carte Orinoco Silver ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2011)

Du WiFi sous système 8.1 ? :affraid: ce n'est qu'à partir de 8.5 ou 8.6, que le WiFi a pu être géré, donc, ça exclue tout Mac 68K !


----------



## OrdinoMac (11 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Du WiFi sous système 8.1 ? :affraid: ce n'est qu'à partir de 8.5 ou 8.6, que le WiFi a pu être géré, donc, ça exclue tout Mac 68K !



Pourtant il en est question par là : http://www.penmachine.com/techie/airport1400.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2011)

Oui, mais là, il parle d'une carte spécifique pour laquelle un pilote a été écrit pour mac Os 8.1 à 8.6, mais si le pilote est facile à trouver, il n'en va pas de même de la carte, qui n'est semble-t-il pas basée sur le même chipset que les cartes "Airport" ou compatibles (cette carte utilise un chipset "Lucent") !

Par ailleurs, déjà, sous les versions de Mac OS X antérieures à la 10.3.4 ou la 10.3.5, je ne sais plus trop, il n'est pas possible de se connecter à un réseau protégé par une clé WPA, car les pilotes "Airport" de ces versions de Mac OS ne supportent que le WEP 128 bits (autant dire "aucune protection"), et ce pilote Orinoco, lui, il gère selon la version du chipset Lucent, soit du WEP 128 bits, soit du WEP 64 bits, c'est à dire quasiment aucune protection dans ce dernier cas.


----------



## OrdinoMac (11 Mars 2011)

Oui le driver est spécifique a cette carte. Pas si rare comme carte, les bornes airport premières du nom sont parfois équipes de cette carte au lieu de l'airport Apple.

C'est vrai que pour reusir une connexion mieux vaut éviter tout cryptage. La seule impression que j'en garde c'est que des powerboks sont capables avec ça de causer avec un routeur wifi. assez impressionant pour des machines qui datent de l'ère près wifi !!!

ici, ça fonctionne avec un PowerBook 1400, jamais eu l'occasion de tester perso avec  un PowerBook a base de 68040


----------

